# "Lacetti" Word Emblem



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I've been reading up on a lot off stuff on this site lately and I'm really inspired to start modding my very first car. It's a red Cruze LT and I never get tired of driving this thing! I'll start with some fairly easy stuff like adding some chrome trim and possibly tinting lights. I'm going to tint my windows soon and I just ordered some overlays for my bowties as well. But one thing that I'll eventually get around to is replacing and adding some badges. I want to replace the CRUZE logo on the top left of my trunk with a LACETTI logo. For some reason I just think that name sounds so much cooler. Problem is, I have no idea where to buy a "Lacetti" badge. Do you guys know where I can shop for emblems and badges online? I've looked everywhere that I could possibly search up on google. Here's the logo if you guys don't know what I'm talking about.

Thanks so much!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

all over ebay!!


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe I'm not searching the correct terms? I can't find any at all! This is the first time I've ever looked into car parts at all so if you guys could help me out that'd be great.


----------



## kerber700 (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a couple.
Korean Auto Imports

SupeRich Motors | Car Accessories | SUV Accessories | Truck Accessories


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Kerber, I've looked on those sites before and they don't have the "Lacetti" lettering emblem either. They have other emblem BUT the Lacetti one. This is so frustrating... I guess I'm out of luck on finding it. Looks like I'll have to either do something else or try and find owners who have taken their emblems off.


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey there! I thought I'd bump this old thread up after finally finding the emblem somewhere and mounting them on. These are the LACETTI and SRI-V badges that have replaced my CRUZE and LT badges. Let me know what you think, do they look weird together? Namely because of the font size and styles?

Profile Picture:









View from further away:









View from other side to show that the double T's in LACETTI aren't crooked (it looks crroked from some angles for reason, at least to me):


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks nice...now THAT'S unique =D


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Senistr said:


> Looks nice...now THAT'S unique =D


That made me laugh. 

You don't think they would look better installed upside down, or on the hood? I mean, just as a test...


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey that is pretty cool....and an Alberta car too....even better!!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

looking good. I gotta get me a SRI-V badge for mine to make my cruze unique in south florida.


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, great to hear positive feedback! Now for another question, would adding a few more badges to the sides and front make the car look too trashy?



WHITECO said:


> Hey that is pretty cool....and an Alberta car too....even better!!


Thanks, I see you're from Lethbridge, I'm in Calgary! *high fives* ccasion14:



Cruz3r said:


> looking good. I gotta get me a SRI-V badge for mine to make my cruze unique in south florida.


Thank you! Yea I really like it and I kinda wonder why the badges are so lame here in North America. What color is your Cruze? There's already a black one but I think I'm the first Red American SRI-V out there!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I am not big on badges at all....I take off as many badges as possible so that I can polish the paint better....but that is just me!!

I don't think if you added those badges it would look trashy...it's just your personal taste!!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Thanks, I see you're from Lethbridge, I'm in Calgary! *high fives* ccasion14:


I saw your Jack Carter plate so I knew you were in Calgary....I grew up in Calgary...just moved to Lethbridge about a year ago


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

> I am not big on badges at all....I take off as many badges as possible so that I can polish the paint better....but that is just me!!
> 
> I don't think if you added those badges it would look trashy...it's just your personal taste!!


Yea I agree that a car without badges looks nice, but for some reason, there was just this random impulse for buying these and installing them. I didn't realize what I had done until I uploaded these pictures. Well I have 2 RS badges coming in and I also have two "LacettiPremiere" badges on the sides right under the hood. And finally I might add a SRI badge to the grill if I can figure out how to stick it on without it falling off right away. 



> I saw your Jack Carter plate so I knew you were in Calgary....I grew up in Calgary...just moved to Lethbridge about a year ago


Oh really? That's awesome! Darn I already took off the Jack Carter sticker under the left tail light but I totally forgot about the plate frame itself. Hmm where can I buy a cheap plain black license plate frame?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Yea I agree that a car without badges looks nice, but for some reason, there was just this random impulse for buying these and installing them. I didn't realize what I had done until I uploaded these pictures. Well I have 2 RS badges coming in and I also have two "LacettiPremiere" badges on the sides right under the hood. And finally I might add a SRI badge to the grill if I can figure out how to stick it on without it falling off right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? That's awesome! Darn I already took off the Jack Carter sticker under the left tail light but I totally forgot about the plate frame itself. Hmm where can I buy a cheap plain black license plate frame?



Canadian tire or maybe princess auto should have black frames I would think


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> Canadian tire or maybe princess auto should have black frames I would think


I checked Canadian Tire but their frames have moulded designs on them... On top of that they have 4 screw holes and our cars only use 2. Yea I'm kinda picky. Hopefully Princess Auto'll have some for me.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

IMO it would look a lot better with no badges at all...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

skilz10179 said:


> imo it would look a lot better with no badges at all...


 +1 ftw


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i am a big fan of debadging but i had to have the sri-v badge, but i will not add any more anywhere!!!!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was think of debadging but I really do like that SRI-V badge! Look really well!


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> IMO it would look a lot better with no badges at all...


Agreed! It looked great without badges but that wasn't different enough for me.



limited360 said:


> +1 ftw


Lol + another 1 ftw!



cruzeman said:


> i am a big fan of debadging but i had to have the sri-v badge, but i will not add any more anywhere!!!!


I see, yea having just that badge looks really nice on yours.



Caballero777 said:


> I was think of debadging but I really do like that SRI-V badge! Look really well!


Thanks, no one's diggin' the Lacetti badge but I don't plan to take any of these badges off for a while. Sorry. :th_coolio:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Thanks, no one's diggin' the Lacetti badge but I don't plan to take any of these badges off for a while. Sorry. :th_coolio:


I think it looks good the way you have it....
I have only 2 badges to go onto mine to begin with.
I have the 'RS' badge to go right after the "CRUZE" badge, 
and the "1.4iTi" badge to go to the lower right of the license plate.

I'll stop there for the initial 'badging' project.
I have the SRiV badge, but I don't think it will go quite right
on the rear along with the RS badge....I'll probably save it and
change something out in the future.

Nice ride though...


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the badges.  Why not replace the Chevy emblems with Daewoo ones?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this is what makes us all unique, everyone has different tastes and we should all respect that!!!!! I love seeing what everyone has been doing to their cars!! keep it up!


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I think it looks good the way you have it....
> I have only 2 badges to go onto mine to begin with.
> I have the 'RS' badge to go right after the "CRUZE" badge,
> and the "1.4iTi" badge to go to the lower right of the license plate.
> ...


Oh cool, all the best with your project and be sure to post pictures after you're done! And thanks. 



LucyCruze said:


> I like the badges.  Why not replace the Chevy emblems with Daewoo ones?


Thanks! I would if I could find the right size with the right pins on the back of the trunk badge. But the biggest problem would be finding out how to mount the front daewoo badge without changing the grill or making it look ugly. The grill was made to fit the bow tie exactly and anything else would just not fit..



cruzeman said:


> this is what makes us all unique, everyone has different tastes and we should all respect that!!!!! I love seeing what everyone has been doing to their cars!! keep it up!


ccasion14: I love seeing all the variations of the same car also. Every single car on this forum is awesome!


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

More pictures of the RS and LACETTI PREMIERE badges! It is completely symmetrical so both the right and left sides have the same emblems.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

im digging all your badges Curoudo. and sorry im a few days late but my cruze is black LTZ and im lookin into getting a few different badges


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hehe KDM/ADM FTW? =D


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> im digging all your badges Curoudo. and sorry im a few days late but my cruze is black LTZ and im lookin into getting a few different badges


Thank you. What badges do you plan to get?



JDM-USDM Love said:


> Hehe KDM/ADM FTW? =D


ADM/KDM/ADM, there's three remember? chevy, daewoo, holden. :th_coolio:


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ and Vaux but i meant it more for the original Daewoo and Holden


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ and Vaux but i meant it more for the original Daewoo and Holden


Oh I see, but what's Vaux?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I like SRI-V badge a lot (although I'm still not sure what it means. It has to do with Holden, right?) and the lacetti on the rear. I think the addition of RS badges on the doors is a little much. It looks like your car is a non RS model, correct? I would replace the RS badges with a pair of SRI-V badges. I'm not sure I like the badges on the fenders either. However, I do think the badge designs go with the car. I just think that there's too much going on. If I were a person checking out your car I would think it's a Chevrolet Cruze Lacetti Premier SRI-V RS.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vauxhall of Europe.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i wanna get the SRI-V and im still looking into others


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

sri-v is the holden version of the 1.4 turbo model.


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I like SRI-V badge a lot (although I'm still not sure what it means. It has to do with Holden, right?) and the lacetti on the rear. I think the addition of RS badges on the doors is a little much. It looks like your car is a non RS model, correct? I would replace the RS badges with a pair of SRI-V badges. I'm not sure I like the badges on the fenders either. However, I do think the badge designs go with the car. I just think that there's too much going on. If I were a person checking out your car I would think it's a Chevrolet Cruze Lacetti Premier SRI-V RS.


I see, thanks for the input. I was waiting for someone to tell me I have too much going on! I'm actually gonna add one more grill badge and stop there. After that I will only remove/replace them as I go to try and make it look like less of a mess. I was originally going to just buy more SRI-V badges and place them on the door like you said but then I felt like I'd be repeating myself on every side of the car. That may or may not be a good thing and we will see as I continue on with this experiment. I've already relocated the RS badges twice and I'm tired of dealing with all that 3m tape for now. Yes mine is a non RS model, but my spoiler just came in today and I'll be slowly adding parts and it'll hopefully look even better than an RS.



JDM-USDM Love said:


> Vauxhall of Europe.


Ohh hmm never heard of it until now. I had no idea!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I think replacing the RS badges with the SRI-V will make it look more consistent and legit.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I really like the SRI-V badge but the thing is I have the 1.8 engine would it matter if I put the badge anyways? I know its for the 1.4T but I think this badge will look awesome on my car. I have the silver LS manual.


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I think replacing the RS badges with the SRI-V will make it look more consistent and legit.


Yea I agree about it being more consistent and legit that way, but at the time I was thinking that SRI-V just replaces the LT/LTZ badges, not the RS badges. Maybe I'll change the RS to SRI-V in the future, I'm just a student and these badges weren't cheap. I can barely afford gas!



Calintz said:


> I really like the SRI-V badge but the thing is I have the 1.8 engine would it matter if I put the badge anyways? I know its for the 1.4T but I think this badge will look awesome on my car. I have the silver LS manual.


I don't see why you can't put the SRI-V badge on your 1.8L Cruze. I bet you most people don't even know what it means and they'd have to literally pop open your hood to make sure yours isn't the 1.4L Turbo (what are the odds of that?).


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Yea I agree about it being more consistent and legit that way, but at the time I was thinking that SRI-V just replaces the LT/LTZ badges, not the RS badges. Maybe I'll change the RS to SRI-V in the future, I'm just a student and these badges weren't cheap. I can barely afford gas!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why you can't put the SRI-V badge on your 1.8L Cruze. I bet you most people don't even know what it means and they'd have to literally pop open your hood to make sure yours isn't the 1.4L Turbo (what are the odds of that?).


Good Point!! I'm ordering the badges now as we speak.


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Good Point!! I'm ordering the badges now as we speak.


care to share where you're getting them from? i had trouble finding the ONE and it was the only one on ebay. I must not be very good at looking for things online.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> care to share where you're getting them from? i had trouble finding the ONE and it was the only one on ebay. I must not be very good at looking for things online.




Its easy here is the link where I'm going to buy it today I couldn't buy it yesterday


BADGE HOLDEN CRUZE sriV BOOT - In Stock at originalpartsgroup.com.au


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Its easy here is the link where I'm going to buy it today I couldn't buy it yesterday
> 
> 
> BADGE HOLDEN CRUZE sriV BOOT - In Stock at originalpartsgroup.com.au



Thanks! Whoa am I seeing things or is internationally shipping actually 25$ for this? That's $50 for one!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just ordered the sri-V badge off ebay...$40!!!! rip off, but I want it, lol


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Just ordered the sri-V badge off ebay...$40!!!! rip off, but I want it, lol


Yea I got mine off ebay for about that much too, and that was the last item the seller had in their store. Does your seller have anymore?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Just ordered the sri-V badge off ebay...$40!!!! rip off, but I want it, lol


Not so bad... I paid $100 for my red Honda "H" emblems. They were authentic OEM badges so that may be why.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

That's what I paid, remember its from a holden dealer and shipping from Australia


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

yea its 50 each but I want it!!!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Yea I got mine off ebay for about that much too, and that was the last item the seller had in their store. Does your seller have anymore?


yeah it said more than 10 available

Link: BADGE HOLDEN CRUZE sriV BOOT | eBay


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> That's what I paid, remember its from a holden dealer and shipping from Australia


Well I got mine for $40 from the ebay store of an Australian dealer.



FieroItaliano85 said:


> yeah it said more than 10 available
> 
> Link: BADGE HOLDEN CRUZE sriV BOOT | eBay


Sweet thanks!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Curoudo said:


> Well I got mine for $40 from the ebay store of an Australian dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks!


No problem!


----------

